# Turkey Hunt with an HD cam



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

I didn't draw a tag but since I knew where all the big toms were hanging out I found someone who had a tag and filmed the event. Somewhat unorthodox but it worked out in the end:


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Like shooting a B2 bomber out of the sky. Awesome


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I guess what ever works. Nice film and nice Tom. 
Oh, by the way, you do know that you can buy an over-the-counter turkey tag here in Utah don't you. I can only suggest that you need to be careful jump shooting turkeys because it is usually very difficult to make proper identification of the sexes while in flight.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

I liked it, never seen one shot out of the air.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

So... if you didn't have a tag, why were you holding a turkey rifle? 

Shooting turkeys out of the air never gets old! Anyone can hit em on the ground. In the air is a whole different story  nice work!!


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

Cool video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Pretty cool! Thanks


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Turkeys are birds, you shoot birds with a shotgun. Nice going Matt!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Turkeys are birds, you shoot birds with a shotgun. Nice going Matt!


+1


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

shaun larsen said:


> So... if you didn't have a tag, why were you holding a turkey *rifle*?


:lol:

Cool video. Its not too often that you see videos of guys shooting a flying turkey.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

What Tex THINKS he said:


TEX-O-BOB said:


> Turkeys are birds, you shoot birds with a shotgun


What Tex ACTUALLY said:


TEX-O-BOB said:


> Turkeys are birds, you shoot birds with a shotgun


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice video there and nice shot. nice bird also.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I like the still shots at the end of the video.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Turkeys are birds, you shoot birds with a shotgun. Nice going Matt!


ya'll can limit yourselves as much as you want. but for me, im a technology guy. with the setup im playing with, im reaching distances that most guys back east wouldnt feel comfortable shooting at with a deer rifle  o-||


----------

